# "Sorry mate, I concede..."



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I was watching a battle the other day between a Dwarf player who had the standard gunline approach, and a HE player who had lots of spears, a few elites and a star dragon. Anyway, turn 1 the HE player moves everything forward and sticks his dragon behind a wood where he THINKS it is out of sight. The Dwarf player then has a generally shockingly bad round of shooting considering the amount of warmachines he had, but manages to kill the dragon. At which point the HE player starts packing away his models and when the Dwarf player questions this, he just says, "sorry mate, I concede...".

The Dwarf player was pretty staggered, and I must admit to being a little surprised as well; it seemed like bad form really to chuck the towel in because your best model copped it. Anyway, it led me to wonder what others views on the matter are? Is it acceptable to concede a game because you have lost your favourite model, or simply because you are losing? Personally I have lost A LOT of battles with my O&G and quite a few with other armies in a mix of rulesets and have not conceded a game once, it just doesn't seem very considerate to me, at least not how the HE player did it.

So anyway, what do you all think?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I never give in during a game.

Because 600pts of models is lost for nothing does not mean I can't win. A dragon popped it to a cannon? Big deal. In the end you have 1400-1900 pts remaining, you either lost because you lost the dragon first turn and your plan relied on it, or you won, which would have made for a helluva game.

I will concede, however if I have no chance of winning/Scraping respectable loss, and i know I have been outplayed etc, i will happily give them the massacre, instead of cheap shots to try and scrape a 'minor defeat'. After all they deserved it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I suppose it depends on the circumstance. If it's a friendly game, no, I'd battle on to the grim and bitter end, just for the fun of the narrative/playing the game. If it was some kind of tournament, and I'd just lost 25% of my points by the end of the first shooting phase, I might jack it in and save everyone's time.

I'd probably battle on the grim and bitter end though, I'm a grim and bitter kinda guy...

:a cyclops never quits:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I really think you should finish a game if you have taken the time to set up everything. Even If i where to win due to a player giving up I would feel no joy from it.
This has only happened to me once in my time playing. I know this is a WFB thread but it happened to me while playing w40k.
I was daemons he was CSM, it was his second turn and so far he had killed 10 of my plaguebearers and crippled two of my Soul grinders, I had killed 2 CSM, 1 rhino and 2 zerkers. His zerkers where in a position to charge my bloodletters or horrors and I thought the game was going to be close with him going on to win. On turn two I had deepstriked my third soulgrinder down with tongue and used it to try and pop his landraider but failed. On his turn he fired with his LR at that Soulgrinder and missed even with rerolls and then said that he was giving up as he was having bad dice rolls. I asked him to stay and finish the game but he said there was no point and packed up and left

I felt a bit cheated I told him at the start I was new to the game and wanted to test my new list. The victory felt hollow and I did not even get the chance to use 1/2 my models.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally prefer finishing a game even if the best model dies. In my last fantasy game I lost my zombie dragon and general second turn, but I kept going and the game was a draw. (3.5 Victory points difference :shok: )


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

hey I play Death Guard in 40k but, I can relate. I never give up in any way I always believe I'm going to win even if my army is in tatters. If your a quitter don't bother playing just paint!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I never give up if I'm playing a good game against a good player and person, and certainly not if I just lose 1 model, thats pathetic.

however I will concede if I'm playing against an army I know I will not enjoy fighting against, like Empire/Dwarf or elf Gun/bow line armies, I'm not going to give a beardy git the satisfaction of a cheap win involving no tactics or thought, while I stand there taking models off every turn without rolling a single dice.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I stick it out to the bitter end. I came to play, win or lose.

The only time I might consider it is if someone else is waiting on the table and I'm clearly doomed.

And by "clearly doomed," I mean "even if my surviving unit does everything perfectly, I still die."


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

usually if I'm doomed... I charge with everything, basilisks included.

Though in all reality, the way I play my guard makes it so half the army deep strikes, so if it looks bad, I just deep strike everywhere, causing my opponent to split forces.

Either way is quite fun


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Seriously, finish the game. I don't see how somebody who already has a more powerful army book and is using a Star Dragon feels that they're up against an unbeatable situation. Now if you don't enjoy playing the list, then don't play that person again. But if you've gone through the trouble of setting up, it's worth finishing the game.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

looking at the fact that HE have magic which could have kept him up it seems like such a waste. normally i will concede 4 or 5 turns in if i can see a clear defeat. also depinding on the person i will go the suicide route and charge in with everything ot cause as much carnage as possible. either way dont quit when one of best units dies its just unsportsmen like.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its one thing to give up at the end of turn 4 when you have a grand total of 2 small units left and killed 5 enemy models like :cray:
Its another to give up turn 1 just because you play like an asshole and lose your only 1 battleplan(like that HEplayer) :threaten:

On a tournament I'd never(and have never) concede no matter how bad things looked. Most times one can scrap a few points away which is alot better then a flat 0 in the protocoll :hang1:


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

This is why I don't play fantasy, in 40k your characters aren't really a huge part of your army even most special characters cant survive a 30 point model with a power fist or lascannon. 

In fantasy everyone just seems to throw a third of their army points straight at the characters and you end up with a few stupidly strong characters mashing up units of worthless troops who don't really stand a chance.

But yeah I guess people just get so into their characters they forget how to use the rest of their army.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

never say die. Its that simple.

i never surrender and if I think i'm going to lose I set myself an objective like kill the enemies HQ take out a certain amount of units. The HE player should strap on a pair and learn to lose with some dignety. 

Out of curiosity how many points were they playing? if it like 2000pts them that dragon would probaly be about half of his army on its own.


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep if someone kill my Hq I turn them into his familiar on a spawn base!!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i can empathise with the High Elf player to an extent.

when i was about 12, my first army was Imperial Guard and i was shockingly bad with them.

i took the infantry just to get the tanks, so when the tanks enevitably died, i saw no point in continuing.

these days, the only reason i'd concede is if i definately had no way of winning, and time wise i'd be better off getting home earlier and earning brownie points.

generally though, i tend to keep playing to let my opponent have the chance to wipe out my entire army, or claim all objectives etc etc. its more sporting that way.

but otherwise, even when my Vampire general dies i don't give up, so personally i'd have kept playing if i was the HE player


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Generally I will finish out a game to the very end as what is the point in setting up a table and all your models only to clear out without really playing? That said, I will concede a game if it is immensely obvious I am going to lose within a turn. For example, playing my Tomb Kings vs a gun line Dwarf army I ended up conceding after his 3rd turn as he had 98% of his army still on the table and I was down to a single chariot, and a catapult. I mean seriously, was there any chance of winning? No. Call it and let the next game commence


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Out of curiosity how many points were they playing? if it like 2000pts them that dragon would probaly be about half of his army on its own.


Hmm, not entirely sure as they had set-up before I started watching and I didn't get a chance to ask. From what the Dwarf player had on the table I would guess it was more than 2k, possibly 2.5 or even 3k.

I think the thing that got me (and the Dwarf player ) about the guys attitude was not that he wanted to concede having been demolished, it was a pre-planned game (so I would assume even the most casual of players would link 'Dwarf player' to 'guns...') and he quit after losing 1 model! He obviously saw nothing wrong with packing away without a word though, so I had wondered if this was more common than I thought. Glad to see so far that it is generally frowned upon!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Out of curiosity how many points were they playing? if it like 2000pts them that dragon would probaly be about half of his army on its own.


FYI a suitably kitted High Elf Prince on a Stardragon checks out at 631 points :secret:


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Generally I will finish out a game to the very end as what is the point in setting up a table and all your models only to clear out without really playing? That said, I will concede a game if it is immensely obvious I am going to lose within a turn. For example, playing my Tomb Kings vs a gun line Dwarf army I ended up conceding after his 3rd turn as he had 98% of his army still on the table and I was down to a single chariot, and a catapult. I mean seriously, was there any chance of winning? No. Call it and let the next game commence


This I have to agree with; especially if I have 1 model left and its getting close to 2am. :wink: 

Tbh I have to admit that in years past I was a bit of a quitter... not ever to this HE example mind you but if roughly half my army (model-wise) was gone then there was a chance I'd pull out. Lack of confidence in myself, hating to loose/aka feeling worse for the possibility of a massacure, even when I could have gone for a draw... that kind of thing. Looking back now it makes me shiver that I did that: but what also strikes me is the fact I really wasn't enjoying the game at all when I had that view... it was either crushing victory or nothing. (No I never won.)

A bit older now I've come to realise that winning is not everything (for me anyhow... I know that is how a lot of people play and fair to them) and niether do I need to win at something to feel better about myself. I'm an awful general, with 3 maybe 4 wins to my name (in fantasy and 40k) but I enjoy the game none the less. Its become a sort of "how long can this unit last" thing for me and its hilarious! :laugh:

I can't support the HE player's actions but I can understand them and quite frankly all I'd now have to say to him is:

"When playing for fun it should be that and to loose is a part of it. Learn from your loss or enjoy acting out your general's despair; but either way its your duty as a player to make sure both you AND your opponent enjoy a game. Never concede unless you have a very good reason to: this is a game and we play it to make friends, not loose them as well as a battle."


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

squeek said:


> Hmm, not entirely sure as they had set-up before I started watching and I didn't get a chance to ask. From what the Dwarf player had on the table I would guess it was more than 2k, possibly 2.5 or even 3k.
> 
> I think the thing that got me (and the Dwarf player ) about the guys attitude was not that he wanted to concede having been demolished, it was a pre-planned game (so I would assume even the most casual of players would link 'Dwarf player' to 'guns...') and he quit after losing 1 model! He obviously saw nothing wrong with packing away without a word though, so I had wondered if this was more common than I thought. Glad to see so far that it is generally frowned upon!


in that case can't really blame him dragon in 2000pts. eggs in basket story again. But yeh never say die


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to travel so far to get a game that there is no way I would quit early. The only time I can remember concedeing was with my first build of Ogres and that was'nt until turn 4 or 5 , I'd made so many basic mistakes with army selection and set up that I'd pretty much lost before I'd started, But after a quick rewrite of my list and some thought on tactics I set up again and replayed the game until the end.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

squeek said:


> The Dwarf player was pretty staggered


on a more light hearted note, i find it strange that such cowardly behaviour from an Elf player surprised a Dwarf player!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know how many of yall play HE but losing a Star Dragon (and the Prince that rides it) _that fast_ is a hugely devastating blow; in a 2k point game that dragon is about 75% of your total points, and it's not exactly a soft model. Not only does killing it seriously cripple your army, but it's also extremely demoralizing! That's why I rarely use mine; if your army includes a model you can't play without, you're handicapping yourself.

BTW conceding a game is usually the way to go if you want to lose with dignity, but never on the first turn lol.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Captain Galus said:


> in a 2k point game that dragon is about 75% of your total points


actually its 31.55%, otherwise your dragon Prince would have to cost 1500pts alone


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't see the point of going to a shop to play or even a mates house and giving up, like someone else said stick to painting. The whole point is to have fun if they take it all that seriously they should not bother. I personally never give up i'll fight on even with a couple of models, that is of course no one else is waiting for the table, i love the whole grim last stand , great fun.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I never quit. I mean I play Lizardmen so I'm cold blooded. Takes me a while to realize when something is going bad. lol But if you put that many points into a character, you're not playing the new versions of Warhammer right. I know characters can cost alot, but this isn't 3rd/4th/5th Ed HEROhammer anymore. Your characters aren't made to be the end all be all killers. They are made to be a supporting role in the army, albeit a very powerful one. If you're going to drop a Star Dragon on the table, you can't rely on it being you're only strategy. I have no sympathy for that HE player, other than he lost a Start Dragon by turn 2. That sucks but it happens, you go on with the battle till the bitter end or it's clear you can't win then you concede gracefully and with good sportsmanship. Especially when it takes forever to set up all your multitudes of models on a table, I mean it's not 40-80 models like in 40k.


----------



## mrman (Jul 19, 2008)

i would concede too..... IF it was a 1000 points game and 2/3 off the points in your army is dead after turn one. Otherwises harden up and grow some balls!!!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> actually its 31.55%, otherwise your dragon Prince would have to cost 1500pts alone


LOL!!!! I just realized I wrote that..."backwards?" I meant the dragon/prince combo was about 25% lol...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

As someone who doesn't get to play all that many battles, I can't imagine giving up just because my favourite unit got blasted. After all it's only sporting to lead all your men into a pointless slaughter.

But on a more serious note people should expect to get their arses handed out to them every now and again, that's part of the game after all.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

well.... I guess If im looking at a gunline with a dragon and a bunch of spearmen,

And my dragon dies..... their really isn't much of a reason to keep playing if you know your whole army is going to either a) get turned into Swiss cheese before they make it to the lines, or b) run away.

I guess it would be like me with my basilisks, and my horde of conscripts... well.... not really, I can re-enact Enemy at the gates if my tanks die.

I really think its alot different in 40k then in fantasy, fantasy seems so based on planning your moves ahead, that once a major piece is gone, your fucked.

In 40k.... well.... there really isn't a plan, unless you count 'SHOOT/STAB/EXPLODE/ everything on the table' as a plan.

You lose one part in 40k..... you can always do an insane rush... which is always fun....

In fantasy, you got to do all those weird measurements and stuff.... so yeah


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Think in the elves minds for a second, pretend your a high elf in that battle. Your are charging a dwarf firing line with the rest of your unit. Your almost there, but suddenly you hear a loud roar behind you. The battle pauses as everyone tries to see what the noise is. The humongus dragon, screams in it's death roles and collapses, crushing the prince under it's weight. Would you retreat? NO! I'd avenge the fall of my general. Don't know about you lot but i'd hate them dwarves.:ireful2:


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Crimson_fists said:


> Think in the elves minds for a second, pretend your a high elf in that battle. Your are charging a dwarf firing line with the rest of your unit. Your almost there, but suddenly you hear a loud roar behind you. The battle pauses as everyone tries to see what the noise is. The humongus dragon, screams in it's death roles and collapses, crushing the prince under it's weight. Would you retreat? NO! I'd avenge the fall of my general. Don't know about you lot but i'd hate them dwarves.:ireful2:


Well.. it depends on if I liked the general or not, if I didn't I'd be running away like a little bitch screaming about how this isn't my fight.

Now if I liked the General, Id stab, slash, hack, bite the enemy to my last dying breath.:victory:

And another note... it depends on how much I'm getting paid....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Crimson_fists said:


> Think in the elves minds for a second, pretend your a high elf in that battle. Your are charging a dwarf firing line with the rest of your unit. Your almost there, but suddenly you hear a loud roar behind you. The battle pauses as everyone tries to see what the noise is. The humongus dragon, screams in it's death roles and collapses, crushing the prince under it's weight. Would you retreat? NO! I'd avenge the fall of my general. Don't know about you lot but i'd hate them dwarves.:ireful2:


yes, avenge the fall of your general, except you first mentioned "Dwarf firing line".........is there really much point in even playing when you ain't gonna reach anything to enact this "vengeance"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

When fantasy is all about Movement, it's a load of bullshit.

You have a plan, and movement plays a big part in that.

But _when_ everything goes tits up, you need to learn how to counter. That's what wins you the game - the Dwarf probably thought that with a 700 point model down for no losses, he had it in the bag - but elves can steal the march.

If you think you're gonna be defeated, you will be. If you think you're gonna win, then you might win. The enemy might have a bigger hitty stick.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I would play on. No matter what! If i had 1 grot against an entire Space marine Company i would carry on(great time to be a grot eh?) Eitherway, i have played against people like that and thankfully they are few and far between.

3 chinamen playing fantan and a guy runs up and tells them the worlds gonna end.
The first says "i better get myself to the missionary and pray"
The second one says "Hell i'm gonna get me a case of wiskey and 3 whores"
The third says "I shall finish the game!"
Well i SHALL finish the game!
(out of a film, sorry lol)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting points, regarding the gunline though, If a few of the mighty cannons had misfired on the first turn and blown up you wouldn't expect the Dwarf player to pack up without so much as a word, so is it really ok to do it as the Elf player?

I am not convinced, I think the way he did it was rude and the fact that he quit over one mishap 20-30% of his points as it may have been (I think nearer the 20% after some more discussion with other club members), it is poor sportsmanship to my mind and defeatist as Vaz says.

If he had said he wanted to concede because he felt like he had no hope that would have been better and perhaps more justifiable.


----------



## S0ULDU5T (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, I'm gonna say it becuase no one else is honest enough to do so. I would quit too. A dwarven gunline is one of the worst things to fight against, it's not any fun to have most of your army wiped out before it ever does anything, to have the magic phase bassicly eliminated from the game. More than likely, if you guys stopped calling the HE player a coward long enough to think, the HE player saw his only oppertunity to defeat the gunline collapse (his flying dragon that could make it to the gunline) he knew how it was going to end and decided that isntead of letting the Dwarf player 'play' the game while he just removes model from the table slowly, might as well just pack up all at once. They also have the only broken model I know of in fantasy and that is their named lords' anvil that doesn't need LOS, can reroll misfires, can't be dispelled, and can allow units to charge me or halve my units' speed without penalty (most of the time with ancient power since it goes off on a rerollable 3+). And as for gobbo's post on page 2; if you don't play fantasy then don't use a post asking an honest question as an excuse just to bitch about how your not intellegent enough to grasp fantasy and prefer 40k. 40k is great, but there plenty of other places to sing it's praises than a post about fantasy which you obviously don't play.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't quit. End of discussion.

Having fought Tau in 40K and seeing vast mobs of Orks cut down before they can even BEGIN to get there, I can say, with assurance, that fighting a gunline, while not fun, isn't an excuse to wuss out.


----------



## S0ULDU5T (Sep 9, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> I don't quit. End of discussion.
> 
> Having fought Tau in 40K and seeing vast mobs of Orks cut down before they can even BEGIN to get there, I can say, with assurance, that fighting a gunline, while not fun, isn't an excuse to wuss out.


Your right in that it's not fun, and that IS an excuse to not play. Otherwise I'd demand pay per hour and a lunch becuase it becomes a job.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

S0ULDU5T said:


> Your right in that it's not fun, and that IS an excuse to not play. Otherwise I'd demand pay per hour and a lunch becuase it becomes a job.


And that is why you fail.

Grim determination can see you through damned near anything.

And just think about the ego stoke if you WON.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Facing gunlines is HEAPS fun. The look of illusionary hope on your oppenents face. The look on their face when you get into combat. The smug look on their face when they think you don't have to bite to take it back. The look on their face when they realise you do, oh the joys and tearing apart a gunline with only bits and pieces. How isn't that fun?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Guys tone it down a notch please, neither player mentioned in the original post is a member of these boards so there is no need for this discussion to become heated.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i play empire so i'm used to gunlines and the ridiculous amounts of misfires that happen but at the same time i know that i've spent most of my points on cannons etc that spend the first turn taking out the big guys on the other side, this strategy is flawed most of the time though as your taking huge points to take out single things i mean cannons are great at monster bashing and chariot killing but against a long line of archers they struggle and a hellblaster just doesn't have the range sometimes.
so it does seem pointless jaking it in because you've lost 1 model i mean the dwarf player used all his firepower to take out 1 model i'd say thats a good result for the HE player! that means he's got all his troops 10 inches closer (assuming he marched first turn) so yes on this turn he would be within close range BUT the survivors are fighting mostly cannon crews which arent going to fare well against rank and file (even if that is now down to 2 ranks!)

and nope never jack it in i've played tourneys where i've just had my battle standard bearer left i mean it's more realistic he wouldnt stand there and go:
"yea fair cop mate done well there killed all my mates"
he'd be like "right assholes nothing left to lose i'm gunna stick the pointy bit of this flag up your behind!"

plus your there for 6 turns it just shows respect to go the whole way i'd be insulted if the same had happened to me, i'd feel robbed if it was a weekly game at the club thats probably the guys only game per week so why rob him of it...........grr rant rant rant lol nope never say die!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

The HE player wussed out, plain and simple. I play Dark Elves, and if I had quit playing every time my favorite hero/unit was wiped out in the first turn, I'd never have finished a game. Of my 3 main opponents, one of them plays an Empire Gunline, and the other plays a shooty HE force. They have both clean my clock more times than I care to recount, but I keep playing, because I enjoy playing fantasy as a whole. It sucks to face their armies, especially when they team up (while the chaos player and me watch our troops slowly get whittled down), but I'm going to keep playing them. 

Every loss and crushing defeat I suffer only makes me learn from my experience, and helps me to reevaluate my overall strategy. When the day comes that I do finally overcome their armies' blocks of suck, my victory will be all the sweeter. :mrgreen:

Plus, I agree with the overall philosophy of "If you've taken the time to set up your entire 2000 point army, quitting just because things aren't going your way is lame."


----------



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

Honestly i feel it depends on whether or not the two players have had a long going relationship in the game. everyone has that one guy that they cannot beat, or feel they cannot beat. you know THAT guy...who brings 5 unkillable wave serpents to the table packed with 4 different units but because none of the tanks or marked the units can just pop out anywhere....THAT guy who bend the rules and starts quoteing rules at you even though you know your playing 100% properly, suddenly you aren't allowed to do certain things that youve always done since the 5th edition rule book?...i play agenst that guy in 40k...and i look for excuses to scoop so i can play the people who are more fun to play agenst..you know the ones who under stand its just a game of little plastic men? this is why we're starting fantasy...cause he wont.

HOWEVER if the HE player and Dwarves player are new to one another then no..that was poor sportsmanship and wrong. its not like he's been loosing to the dwarf player for every saturday nights for the last 2 years because the rules keep changing.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Hm. I must admit I've been guilty of similar behaviour in the past, particularly when I was just starting out - if it looked like I was going to lose no matter what I did, I'd tend to concede, particularly if I was already on a losing streak (though I'd agree to slog out the rest of the game if pressed). Now I know better, but if it turned into a rock-paper-scissors game that I was on the wrong end of (like a gunline against a non-shooty HE force that's just lost its only highly mobile unit) I'd still be sorely tempted, and likewise, if it were the other way around I'd have a certain degree of sympathy if my opponent wanted to give up. I wouldn't like it, of course, but I know the feeling.

That said - the single greatest thing about playing a Khorne-biased Chaos force (Fantasy or 40k)? It's not that we can thoroughly krump damn near anything shy of special characters in CC, it's that losing is really just a consolation prize. After all, Khorne cares not from whence the blood flows...


----------



## Ragnar4 (Jan 3, 2009)

The only thing that would make me not finish the game is this: If the jerk on the other end of the table, after I *thought* my dragon was hidden used some crazy rules lawyering to do hit my dragon with a few cannon shots/catapult shots.

If he did that, then I'd pack the game in right there.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

For me it all depends...at friends house we often will concede so we can get on to another game. At FLGS, I usually only concede if it's pretty obvious, though even then I like to play things out and then analyze the whole game.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that makes sense.

Except sometimes at friends, we'd sometimes play anyway and still analyse the game.

Or have a 'randomly invented crazy rule' to even things up... "Oh look this dragon/shampoo-bottle shuttlecraft just crashlanded on my chariots/assault marines... has that evened things up a bit?" (delete as appropriate).

:cyclops of the most important rule:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

In a pre-organised game, no thats wrong. The other player has made the effort to come out to play, so the game continues.


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah that was pretty lame. He should have said good game & lets play again. He could try the same list or another.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

Once I had my tyrant die and 2 butchers die as well, but I still pulled off a win, so when ever that stuff happens to me I never give up because I know It's still possible to win!


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Ive never had a player concede against me. Ive only conceded in 40k wen i had 1 tactical marine and a Chaplain agaist 30 marines(Ihad really bad rolling that day.):laugh:


----------

